# difference between heat mat and heat strips



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

i know what a heat mat is and i am guessing heat strips are 'heat' 'strips' correct me if i am wrong lol... how much are they and where to get them. cheers


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

heat mats are fairly square, whereas heat strips are longer and thinner. Otherwise exactly the same.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

As above.. Heat mats usually come in 11" or 12" diameter. Heat mats usually come in 6" diameter, so they are half the width, but the same length, therefore suitable for racks or using across multiple tubs or in small vivariums with not a lot of width. The largest heat mat I know of is 47 x 11"... the largest heat strip is 47 x 6"


----------

